# Rock Shox Domain 318



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

My '08 Glory FR1 came with a Rock Shox Domain 318 coil fork w/ 160/180mm travel.
when I got the bike the fork didn't have much rebound, 2-3 twists of the rebound knob on the bottom of the fork fixed that. So far I've only had the bike 4 months & only done some light FR with drops of approx 2-3' some light DH trails with 3-4' drops, small rock gardens, fast berms, small jumps/rollovers. I tend to ride/walk around bigger jumps.
So far I'm impressed with the Domain's trouble free performance. :thumbsup: 
I'm really enjoying the FR/DH riding if I'm more into DH when the Domain wears out, I may upgrade to a Boxxer.
My Glory FR1

















Is anyone else running a Domain on their rig?
What are peoples oppinion on this fork?


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've got one. It developed a leak and then the rebound damper blew up. It was covered under their 3 year warranty and was in their hands for a DAY before it was back on it's way to me. Very quick turnaround time and it has been trouble free ever since. There is nothing else that compares in it's price range and it has features even 800 dollar forks don't, like the u-turn travel adjustment and Maxle. I am a fan.


----------



## SilverSpot (Apr 23, 2004)

I am running a domain 318 u-turn on my RFX. It is a good fork for the money - it's even better after I went in and changed the shim stack in the motion control as seen here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=531605

Sure, it doesn't have the bling factor that some other forks have but the adjustments are simple and it just plain works.

I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

coolbike
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Other than being a bit heavy it is a great fork regardless of price. I ran one on the Banshee Rune and it performed flawlessly and felt amazing. As I've said before it is one of the best values in the DH/FR market right now.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Mate has one on his bighit, its a great fork, even better when you remove the shim inside the damper, turning it into an awesome


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Have an '07 180mm on my BR. Love it. Like Jim says, nothing else compares in that price range. I got mine on clearance for $325 at Cambria.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

*Tire clearance?*

Hey, I don't have one of those, but I am in the market for an affordable FR single-crown. My biggest question/concern about the Domain is tire clearance- I read somewhere tire clearance was listed as "2.4 in. max, test-fit anything bigger than 2.3". Sure doesn't sound like it would be a good match for the 2.5" Nevegal I like to run in the front. For those who own one, what size and type of tire do you run, and how much clearance do you have?
-Thanks


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks like he's running 2.5 Kendas on there now...


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Looks like he's running 2.5 Kendas on there now...


Yup sure am
REAR









FRONT


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

FA-Q said:


> Hey, I don't have one of those, but I am in the market for an affordable FR single-crown. My biggest question/concern about the Domain is tire clearance- I read somewhere tire clearance was listed as "2.4 in. max, test-fit anything bigger than 2.3". Sure doesn't sound like it would be a good match for the 2.5" Nevegal I like to run in the front. For those who own one, what size and type of tire do you run, and how much clearance do you have?
> -Thanks


I own one and have never had any clearance issues. I've run 2.5" WTB's, Kenda's and Maxxis with no issues whatsoever. BTW, YGPM


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Maxxis Minion DH 2.35 on mine. No clearance issues whatsoever. I think a 2.5 would fit fine on it.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

Running a 1.5" 08 uturn on my IH aniki

Works great, got for 320$ delivered brand new!


----------



## SilverSpot (Apr 23, 2004)

Maxxis minion 2.5 on mine too. No clearance issues at all. I also have run a minion 2.7 with no problem.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool- thanks for the feedback. I have a 2.7" Minion DH front on one wheelset, and it's really the same size as the 2.5" Nevegal on another set- seems like Maxxis tires run a bit small compared to Kendas. Glad to hear the Domain has adequate clearance. I wish I could find one with u-turn travel adjust from 180 mm and down- so far, all I see is 180 non-adjustable or u-turn up to 160 mm. Guess the 160 version will do- 180 is too much height and travel for the 6" travel frame I have. Only reason for wanting one that adjusts up to 180 would be compatibility with a longer travel frame in the future.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

I was hoping for a 180 U-turn, too. I have a Giant Reign X that would be perfect with adjustable travel up to 180.


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

mountainbiker24 said:



> I was hoping for a 180 U-turn, too. I have a Giant Reign X that would be perfect with adjustable travel up to 180.


I agree, a 180mm U turn would be sweet. 135mm to 180mm.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

I brought one for my Orange 222. Love it, it is the first decent coil fork I've had, but now I don't like the Tora 318 on my other bike anywhere near as much.
I did the shim mod as well, took it out, I think it follows the ground a lot better with the smaller bumps, but really I haven't ridden enough to determine that for certain.

All I know is that I like the Domain 318, 180mm, I don't care if it's not a Totem or a Boxxer, at the moment even if someone offered me a free fork I don't think I would really want anything else on the DH bike in it's place.
In fact I'm thinking that I wouldn't mind converting my Tora into a coil fork too!

I'm running a Syncros 2.5 tire under it with no issues at all, and I know there was issues with that particular tire on the other bike with the Tora (rubbing around corners) but I tend to think that was due to a very narrow rim not designed for tires of that width! (mavic xm117).


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

There is no 180mm uturn, BUT you can buy a 160mm uturn and then you can put in a different spring and rod to make it 180mm should you get a frame with longer travel.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

Jim311 said:


> There is no 180mm uturn, BUT you can buy a 160mm uturn and then you can put in a different spring and rod to make it 180mm should you get a frame with longer travel.


really...that would be quite the trick


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

*Super versatile fork*



Jim311 said:


> There is no 180mm uturn, BUT you can buy a 160mm uturn and then you can put in a different spring and rod to make it 180mm should you get a frame with longer travel.


Thought I'd add to this thread instead of creating another....

Jim311's got it right, the Domain is pretty easily modified between it's three travel configs-- 180, 160 and 160 U-Turn, with just some other parts.

I purchased a bike w/ a 160mm Domain 318... and with a $40 180mm spring shaft, it's now at 180mm (fixed length). That's it, one part, the fork uses same stanchions, spring, etc. Changing to a U-Turn really is basically just the U-Turn spring/shaft assembly and top cap.

Plush, easy to service, solid--- although heavier than a Lyrik.

Now, where's that 180mm U-Turn? I'm all for that.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a 180mm 302

Does any of the domains come with compression adjustments I could swap into mine?


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, read the manual at the link above. You need the Motion control damper and knob. I've done it without issue.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

FA-Q said:


> Hey, I don't have one of those, but I am in the market for an affordable FR single-crown. My biggest question/concern about the Domain is tire clearance- I read somewhere tire clearance was listed as "2.4 in. max, test-fit anything bigger than 2.3". Sure doesn't sound like it would be a good match for the 2.5" Nevegal I like to run in the front. For those who own one, what size and type of tire do you run, and how much clearance do you have?
> -Thanks


2.7" WTB Timberwolf (true 2.7) - no problem
2.4" Maxxis Advantage (2.4 wide but just as tall as 2.7 WTB) - no problem.

Great fork - solid performance at a good price, and gotta be about the strongest fork out there honestly.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

toowacky said:


> Plush, easy to service, solid--- although heavier than a Lyrik.


And stronger due to the steel stantions (and steel steerer in some models).


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Yes unfortunately my stanchion did meet with a rock when I was doing DH, just a minor graze (grey showing through now). The Pike I had I fell off my bike when a pedal hit a gutter (different bike) and the stanchion ended up with a nice gouge in it, I'm certainly all for the nickel coated stanchions, my Tora has them and since '06 not a significant mark on it, and I'm sure I've fallend off the bike with that fork, the Pike I would have had a few months before the first scratch, but I guess some times you just get unlucky, still can't say I would willingly choose the anodized stanchions over chormed ones!


----------

